# Looking for likeminded people to live with



## salo (Feb 18, 2009)

*Hi to all!
Maybe this place is not exactly where I should post this but didn't find any more appropriate spot on this forum.
I decided to post here because I am in love with permaculture, certified permaculturist and would love to live (neighborhood of course Smile)with like-minded people. Here is a core...
We are a young couple trying to step into life of maximum sustainability, get away from civilized world of addictions and live in harmony with nature.
We are 80% raw fooders with close to vegan lifestyle. Living for 5 years in very urban area near New York city, we became very conscious about our footprint on Mother Earth and healthy living. We had been thinking about moving to rural place, planting our organic permaculture garden, escaping from harmful to nature lifestyle and enjoy quite homesteading.
We pretty much planned and have the idea how our house, garden and children birth and upbringing should be. Right now we are on stage of looking for a piece of land to build our house and plant our garden. Weâve been visiting Tennessee to find a spot suitable for us, and after searching few counties and various communities, we understood the value and importance of co-thinkers and likeminded neighbors. So now we researched some possibilities to "move in" or create a community of environmentally conscious people.
Our goal for place - states like TN, OR, NC or north CA - we want very mild winters and extended growing seasons but not hot and humid weather. We looking for at least 5 acres and up to 20 to buy (just for our family) - the option of buying bigger acreage and sharing is great too! Rural places with little or no restrictions is a goal for us because we aim to build a cob house.
If anyone here or maybe knows where to look for such folks and place - we will appreciate a lot.*


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't help with your community, but I can tell you that I lived in NC for years and most parts of NC have VERY hot and humid summers. My uncle who lives in Eastern TN complains of the summer heat and humidity as well. You might want to check the places you're looking at to make sure you know what kind of weather you're walking in to.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think the kind of communities you are looking for are very abundant in Northern Ca, and in Oregon. We used to go through a lot of areas like what you are talking about. You sure can't beat the weather either!! The price might be more that what you want. I personally find that I live my life and don't interact with my neighbors too much, I just do my own thing and let them do theirs.
P.J.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Salo

We are new to this forum and have been reading a lot but your post caught our attention.

TN is a great place to live. We moved here from the Gulf Coast of AL. We love the 4seasons. Our place is in Middle TN 10 minutes from Cookeville on I-40 and about a hour from Nashville. My wife and I have been talking about the possibility of beginning something similar to your idea but we don't know where to start.

We have about 270 acres with about 200 being in hardwood timber. The other 70 or so is in pasture and hay fields. In the middle of the property are several natural springs which feed the clear cool creeks. We had the springs tested when we bought the property and it was so pure we didn't need to drill a new well. This is how the property got it's name. "Valley of Whispering Springs"

We finished our main house last year along with the horse stables and fencing. We have an old barn that we are working on and a new hay shed. We planted a small orchard last fall and would like to expand it and plant grapes and other berries.

We have a big workshop, tools, tractors and equipment, excavator, dozer, forklift and small bandsaw mill to cut logs into lumber.

We are getting older, I'm 59, and don't have the energy we once had. We have worked hard all of our lives and everything we have is paid for. Our kids and grandkids love to visit but have city jobs and lives of their own.

We have lots of resources, abilities and ideas but we think we need a select few folks with complimenting skills and energy to share with others. We would like to talk with folks about this and are very open to ideas and advice.

We apologize for the long post. It just seemed necessary.

email us direct if you like.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

I kind of think you might be looking in the wrong places for your lifestyle. I know you want mild winters, but Im still going to suggest some really nice places...

Boulder, Colorado would be perfect but very expensive....

Bozeman, Montana, Ive only visited but very nice....

Missoula, Montana is also very nice....

Durango, Colorado has very nice weather....


I would just take a look at these places, because it really sounds like your lifestyle will fit well with the people of these communities... 

Justin


----------



## salo (Feb 18, 2009)

JKB07 said:


> Boulder, Colorado would be perfect but very expensive....
> 
> Bozeman, Montana, Ive only visited but very nice....
> 
> ...


No doubt the places might be very beautiful... but the amount of snow, the time when comes and run out longer than US average... and it's colder that here in NJ.

The weather is important factor for us because, as we mentioned above, we have huge plans for gardening and growing our own food at most. I did mentioned that we are raw fooders and the goal is to have as long growing season as possible... the folks may say, yeah.. go to CA  and the most funny thing that I did checked roughly most all the states for perfect for us weather and stopped at.. Beverly Hills :clap: no much rain, stable temperature, no extremes, no humids and hotties... the only thing that stop us to move there (yeah, after the prices ofcource ) is that is not rural at all:1pig:. If it would be a wild, untouched prairie - we would love to be there and make our own green "holly wood" ..
_copperhead46_
We are looking at these states... the only bitter side is taxes, strict building restrictions and prices in CA.
Again... our lifestyle can be considered as extreme in conservative rural places and we understand the importance of opened minds around us. The more folks that are able to think out of the box surrounding us the more comfortable to live in place - sure most of you agree.

Also we trying to find homesteading families that practice unschooling, live sustainably, try to make this world greener and cleaner not only by look but spiritually as well. If there are anybody here or you may know somebody that try to follow these guidelines - we want to hear from them. 
Our current point for search is North CA and not too wet OR...


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

How middle of the state are you.

I'm 30 miles from Cookville


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

salo said:


> Our goal for place - states like TN, OR, NC or north CA - we want very mild winters and extended growing seasons but not hot and humid weather. We looking for at least 5 acres and up to 20 to buy (just for our family) - the option of buying bigger acreage and sharing is great too! Rural places with little or no restrictions is a goal for us because we aim to build a cob house.
> If anyone here or maybe knows where to look for such folks and place - we will appreciate a lot.


There's an area about 100 miles east of where I live that sounds like what you're looking for. It's in NE Nevada near the Utah border near a town called Montello, NV. It does snow, but it certainly isn't the deep freeze like Montana is. The really delightful thing about the area is that land is very inexpensive, typically $50 to $100 per acre if you make offers directly to property owners (property records for that county are accessible online). Parcels of 10 to 160 acres are common. The water is good, being found at 100 to 150 feet and producing 20 to 40 gpm. 

Google for Montello. I suspect that you'll find a lot of like-minded people in that area.


----------



## salo (Feb 18, 2009)

Nevada said:


> There's an area about 100 miles east of where I live that sounds like what you're looking for. It's in NE Nevada near the Utah border near a town called Montello, NV.


Well, I maybe didn't state clear about our priorities.. when I said "wild prairie" I didn't mean bold dessert  We want some trees, hills regular rainfalls, but not desert. How the raw fooders can grow much of the food there if the snow starts in mid October and most of the winter is freezing ...?... However, I did find one guy that has a blog and intends to build a-la earthship in Montello. It shows that there are some people that tend to live off the grid and out of the boxers


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Watcher48 said:


> How middle of the state are you.
> 
> I'm 30 miles from Cookville


Watcher48
We are only about 10 - 15 minutes from Cookeville.

I posted a new thread with additional details about our property under real estate "Valley of Whisperings, TN"


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Northwest Arkansas has some of the most beautiful land in the country, a growing city of 370,000, and a county away you can afford to live. There are old hippies, biodynamic gardeners, serious organic growers, many homeschooling families and alternative schools.
Importantly there are 8 or 9 farmers markets in the area and a population that is hip to home grown food. We have an Organic Gardening supply company, lots of horse keepers and rabbit farmers for manure. 

Whether you have dredlocks you have slept on for 10 years or are a maniacal "christian", you will find like minded folks hearabouts. Siloam has a publishing house just for the home school crowd. No matter your faith, be it 7th dayers, LDS, Buddhism, Wiccan, Pagans, southern Baptists or Master Card in the Mall, we can help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## salo (Feb 18, 2009)

Ozarka said:


> Northwest Arkansas has some of the most beautiful land in the country....


This is a nice advice, but could you suggest few towns that you personally know of or mean them by telling these sweet words 
I would definitely research them...
Thank you again...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

salo said:


> Well, I maybe didn't state clear about our priorities.. when I said "wild prairie" I didn't mean bold dessert  We want some trees, hills regular rainfalls, but not desert.


While you wouldn't know it by looking at it, the water situation is very good. Most of Nevada is in the Great Basin, which is a geological region with no natural outlet to the sea. What that means is that any rain that falls in the Great Basin stays in the Great Basin. So even though irrigation might be necessary for most farming there, the water is plentiful.

The Pilot Peak area, just south of Montello, is known for it's natural flowing springs. The Bonneville Salt Flats lie just east of Pilot Peak. Wagon trains crossing the salt flats (a 40 mile journey) would send the scouts ahead to Pilot Peak with empty water barrels, so they could fill them in the springs and bring water back to the slow moving wagon train. Without the water from the Pilot Peak springs, much of the livestock would never have made it.

Depending on where you look, some of the property around Montello is actually wooded.

I can't comment about the growing season there because I'm not much into farming, but the climate in Montello should be similar to that of Salt Lake city. You might check out the agriculture around northern Utah for a better idea on that.


----------



## cjg24 (Jul 31, 2005)

My brother bought a couple years ago in a little place called Myrtle Point, Oregon. Little community maybe 50 homes, couple acre lots, very rural and quiet but not too far to the city. Perhaps you should look in that area too.


----------



## salo (Feb 18, 2009)

cjg24 said:


> My brother bought a couple years ago in a little place called Myrtle Point, Oregon. Little community maybe 50 homes, couple acre lots, very rural and quiet but not too far to the city. Perhaps you should look in that area too.


*cjg24*, do you know the price and lot size that your brother bought? Do you think you can share his contact info with us to ask couple questions?
Thank you for an advice and suggestion. We definitely will look that up.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

salo said:


> This is a nice advice, but could you suggest few towns that you personally know of or mean them by telling these sweet words
> I would definitely research them...
> Thank you again...


The entirety of Madison and Newton County. Fayetteville is the cultural center, has the University, lots of things going on, but Washington County, where Fay. is located, has a pretty high tax rate. Madison County has low, low taxes (I pay about $ 185 per year on 80 mol acres) Eureka Springs is the coolest place in the world to live if you have a trust fund and/or have an established art clientele somewhere else. Great place to hang out, have a beer and visit with the locals. Go to www.geekfest.com and linger a bit. 

Specific towns: Huntsville, St. Paul, Pettigrew, Durham, Elkins, Jasper, Parthenon, Osage, Deer, Boxley, Ponca, Fallsville. This country is the Ozarks Highlands and is a range of hills called the Boston Mountains that give birth to 5 rivers and has some of the purest water in the world.

Best to turn off tha 'puter and come take a trip, look around. There is a local advertising tabloid , maybe www.starshopper.com in Fayetteville (you might have to Google that name and town to get the site) that has many representative real estate listings.


----------



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have lived in the motherlode country of Northern California and in central and Eastern Oregon.They are both beutiful areas,and if you can afford to pay 3 or 4 times the money for a place there,not to mention dealing with all the overpriced permits and inspections,go for it.But I would suggest you check out the Ozark Mountains of Southern Moussouri and Northern Arkansaw.That is where we ended up;it reminds me of the California I grew up in.The growing season is longer and the weather is better then most of oregon.Mild winters compared to oregon,some humidity during the summer,but nothing like the deeper south.Many of the counties don't have building and zoning(stay away from Green County,thoe),and you can pretty much build what you want as long as you follow a few reasonable common sence state codes.We bought a 40 acrea Almish Farm a few years ago,and we are looking for a couple to help and caretake it so we can get away once in a while, in exchange for rent and utilities in our 30 foot motor home.It could be a small step into the area.If anyone out there is interested please call Tom at 417-738-4117 or E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am also from southwest Missouri northern Arkansas area (25 years there- although we currently live in Kansas), and it IS a great place to live, but honestly if you are looking for something that has NO winter then its maybe not for you. It does have a winter season that includes light snow (as compared to farther north) but fairly regular sleet and ice. As far as temps go it is summer averages of between mid 80s and 90, with a week or two only of upper 90s to 100ish. Winter temps average right at freezing for Nov, Dec, and Mar and in the 20s forJan, Feb. Of course those are the averages so there are some warm spring-like days sprinkled in along with some bitterly cold days.
As people suggested, there are many counties with low tax rates and very little building code, so that could be a bonus. I also would be happy to answer any other questions that you might have about the area, so feel free to message me if so needed.


----------



## salo (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you *r93000*, *oldtimer 417* for your suggestions and advice. It's so great that people like you take time to help others out. We have couple questions to both - *oldtimer 417* and *r93000*. Let's start with 
*oldtimer 417*
You mentioned that south Missouri is similar to North California, but looks like you used to live in mountainous region of California where weather is a bit unstable... could you specify more about what are your growing months right now in Ozarks and what township are you living in? Are there problems with water or high wind? maybe too little rain? We've visited northern Missouri and can say that it was nice as far as summer, but spring is flooding the place with no mercy and ticks are all over the place. is it the same in the south? Winter is pretty snow abundant in north Missouri, is it different over at your place? Could you give us more specific info about your caretaker offer? I'll email you... but you should remove your email address from your previous message because soon you'll be getting too much spam and junk mail...
Thank you
*r93000*
Is the presence of winter the reason you now live in Kansas? Did you garden when you had lived in ozarks? If so, what were you able to grow and what not? If you wish to answer some of our questions above for _oldtimer 417_ we will be very grateful.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ozarka said:


> The entirety of Madison and Newton County. Fayetteville is the cultural center, has the University, lots of things going on, but Washington County, where Fay. is located, has a pretty high tax rate. Madison County has low, low taxes (I pay about $ 185 per year on 80 mol acres) Eureka Springs is the coolest place in the world to live if you have a trust fund and/or have an established art clientele somewhere else. Great place to hang out, have a beer and visit with the locals. Go to www.geekfest.com and linger a bit.
> 
> Specific towns: Huntsville, St. Paul, Pettigrew, Durham, Elkins, Jasper, Parthenon, Osage, Deer, Boxley, Ponca, Fallsville. This country is the Ozarks Highlands and is a range of hills called the Boston Mountains that give birth to 5 rivers and has some of the purest water in the world.
> 
> Best to turn off tha 'puter and come take a trip, look around. There is a local advertising tabloid , maybe www.starshopper.com in Fayetteville (you might have to Google that name and town to get the site) that has many representative real estate listings.


You let the secrete out of the bag! I am in crosses 45 min east of fayetteville living the good life and farming full time on 2 acres plus a half acre leased now. Been around the world and I love it here. One of the last free'er places left in america. 
I will pm you my #.Ozarka do you ever go to the fayetteville market? I will be there on april 5th the 2nd spot down on the North side of the square from the east side. Green umbrella,Red table cloth.Will be there every sat april- nov God willing, stop and introduce your self if your in the area.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have PM'd you my response as it was quite lengthy to post. Please let me know if I can be of any more help.


----------



## Scarlett01 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't let anyone fool you..Tennessee is a great place to live. I live half way between Knoxville and Chattanooga in a very rural area. Our growing seasons are long and you can get two planting in most the time. Yes, it gets hot here in the summer, but its beautiful. Actually I have a post on here kind of like yours. We're looking to add to our group of homesteaders. Hope you find what your looking for. [email protected]


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

S central Ky has affordable acreage, a long growing season and minimal snow. 4 seasons and some like minded people, however, some of the locals are not crazy about us transplants.... We moved here from Florida and people think we're crazy - but we have a 46 acre farm and have made our own little niche.... We blend well and have made some wonderful friends too.....alot of people moving in here from other areas...

You might check it out and look at Estes Realty in Metcalfe county! We love it here! We are about equal distance between Louisville and Nashville. Alot of Amish and rural areas. Large parcels of land and pretty free minded about home schooling. 

We have plenty of farmer's markets and liberal laws for those wanting to start a home based kitchen and sell their veggies, home made breads and jams and jellies. Not much in the way of jobs off the farms in many areas, so you'd have to have some sort of other income like a pension or the like. PM me for specific questions and I'll do my best to answer....

Not any one area will fit the bill for everything you're looking for tho - you will need to pick and choose what is the most important, ie long growing season, schooling issue, good weather, etc, etc.... You're not going to find 100% of what you're looking for anywhere. Decide what you will compromise on and go from there..... Then get the car and start checking out areas that made the top 3. We kind of did that when we were looking to get out of Florida - and it worked for us!


----------

